# Rückhaltebecken Hamburg Langenhorn



## Alster (8. März 2014)

Vor einiger Zeit habe ich gehört das in einem Regenrückhaltebecken in Hamburg Langenhorn mit einem Durchmesser von ca. 80 m Fische von über 30 Pf. besetzt wurden. 


Der Teich ist Tangstedter Landstr, Ecke Wakendorfer Weg, wer den kennt weiss wie klein der Teich ist. Ich finds einfach nur sch.......... Fische überhaupt um zu setzen, was mich noch viel mehr aufregt, in dem Tümpel schwimmen mittlerweile über 20 Fische mit einem Stückgewicht von über 20 Pf. Ich denke mal das die Fische diesen Winter überlebt haben, liegt an dieses Jahr eigentlich kein Winter war. 

Am Wochenende hab ich dort 2 Zelte und 3 Angler gesehen, ich hab mir die ganze Sachen eine 1/2 Stunde mit angesehen und in dieser 1/2 Std. wurde 1 Karpfen gefangen der wohl um bei 20 Pf. gelegen haben dürfte.

Manchmal versteh ich einige Angler nicht, es sind immer wieder eine Hand voll Leute sind die einen großen Rest vieles kaputt machen.


----------



## Jurik2507 (8. März 2014)

*AW: Rückhaltebecken Hamburg Langenhorn*

Wo ist dein Problem?

Fischneider!!!


----------



## YdeeS (9. März 2014)

*AW: Rückhaltebecken Hamburg Langenhorn*

Ich check auch nicht wo das Problem ist, Wieso regst du dich über ein paar 10 Kilo Fische auf?


----------



## fischfaenger61 (9. März 2014)

*AW: Rückhaltebecken Hamburg Langenhorn*

@ Alster: Es schaut so aus, als ob sich da ein paar "Spezis" ihr kleines Paradies schaffen wollten - ein kleiner Tümpel wo keiner auf die Idee kommt, dass dort dicke Fische sind.
 Nun gut, jetzt ist es ja öffentlich geworden, aber damit ist Dein Beliebtheitsgrad auch um einige Punkte gesunken.
 Für mich sind das Spinner die sich dazu meißtens auch noch die Fische aus anderen Gewässern "zusammenklauen" und sich dann auch noch als supertolle Karpfenangler darstellen wollen und die Bilder von den Fischen jeden vor die Nase drücken. Eine absolute lächerliche Zirkusnummer.


----------



## Norbi (9. März 2014)

*AW: Rückhaltebecken Hamburg Langenhorn*

Anstatt hier einen neuen Tread aufmachen,hätts mal die Suchfunktion benutzen sollen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=576861&postcount=1


----------



## fischfaenger61 (9. März 2014)

*AW: Rückhaltebecken Hamburg Langenhorn*

Sorry Norbi, aber der alte Tread hat mit diesem nicht viel gemeinsam. Der Alster hat sich da schon was bei gedacht.


----------



## Alster (9. März 2014)

*AW: Rückhaltebecken Hamburg Langenhorn*

Mir gehts nicht darum das sich einige Angler ein tolles Gewässer schaffen wollen, den die eventuell hegen und pflegen. Wenn ich mir mit meinem Tröd nun einige Freunde geschaffen hab, die der Meinung sind das hier wieder mal ein Spinner nen See veröffentlicht den ich diesen Leuten nicht gönn, dann hab ich mich eventuell ein bischen blöd aus gedrückt, oder einige wollen nicht verstehen was ich mit meinen Tröd sagen will.

Mir gehts es um ein Teich der gerade mal 80 m x 50 m groß ist. In dem sehr kleinen Teich, wie ich finde, schwimmen über 30 Karpfen rum die zwischen Mindestens 15 Pf. bis weit über 30 Pfund schwer sind. Wie lange wird es wohl dauern, bis die ersten Fische sterben, weil dort im Sommer der Sauerstoff knapp wird, oder der Winter das Gewässer doch zu sehr zu frieren lässt. Die ganze Sache wurde von einer Gruppe Karpfenangler durch geführt, von denen man eigentlich denken sollte, das die immer im Sinne der Fische handeln. Sprich Abhakmatte, damit der Fisch so wenig wie möglich leidet, Medezin, um gehakte Fische zu verarzten. 

Im gleichen Moment rennen die Typen los, angeln sich Karpfen aus umliegenden Seen und Rückhaltebecken, die mindestens 10 x größer als dieser kleine Tümpel ist und setzen die Fische nun in so ein kleines Loch. Für mich ist es das selbe als wenn man einen Schäferhund in einer 1 Zimerwohnung auf der Etage halten würde und gassi geht man dann mit dem Hund aufn Balkon.

Ich bin bestimmt tollerant anderen Gegenüber, ich bin auch Karpfenangler. Wenn ich nun Leute am Wasser treffe, die mir sagen das die vor einigeer Zeit einen Karpfen 15 Pf. oder mehr gefangen haben und die mir im nächsten Satz erzählen das dieser verwertet wurde und echt lecker war, dann hab ich damit kein Problem. Nur wenn ich wenn ich einen Karpfenangler am Wasser treffe, der mir erzählt das der jenige beim letzten mal 5 Brassen gefangen hat und die zum Schluss ins Gebüsch geworfen hat, weil der jenige völlig generft war, dann werde ich Sauer. Hab ich auch schon erlebt und genau so besch........... finde ich es wenn einige Erwachsene "Karpfenangler" einen Teich völlig übersetzen und sich dann anschliessend über die Sozialen Netze im Internett damit brüssten was das doch für Helden sind.

Ich denke es ist Sinnvoller wenn die Fische entnomen werden um die dann zu verwerten. Deshalb hab ich das ganze veröffntlicht. Wie die sinnvolle Verwertung nun aussieht,soll jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, nur ein noch kleineres Gewässer wird es in Hamburg wohl nicht geben.


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. März 2014)

*AW: Rückhaltebecken Hamburg Langenhorn*



Norbi schrieb:


> Anstatt hier einen neuen Tread aufmachen,hätts mal die Suchfunktion benutzen sollen.
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=576861&postcount=1


Und das ist dasRückhaltebecken Langhorn Nord. Weg Nr.414
Im Bornbach die Hechte und Aale mit der hand gefagen ich schwelge gerade in Erinnerungen


Da hatte nobbi die Bambusrute vor 46jahren ine hand von Otto Heinz,jetzt bekannt als Sportfischercenter Langenhorn

mfg nobbi


----------



## nExX (10. März 2014)

*AW: Rückhaltebecken Hamburg Langenhorn*

selbst wenns 50 Fische auf 50x80 metern sind, is das mehr als ausreichend Wasser! Die Fische wird das überhaupt nicht beeinträchtigen. Im schlimmsten fall würden sie an Gewicht verlieren! Wenn es denn so sein sollte, dass diese Fische geklaut wurden, ist das natürlich nicht die feine art. Man kann solche Fische aber durchaus auch kaufen!


----------



## Alster (11. März 2014)

*AW: Rückhaltebecken Hamburg Langenhorn*



nExX schrieb:


> selbst wenns 50 Fische auf 50x80 metern sind, is das mehr als ausreichend Wasser! Die Fische wird das überhaupt nicht beeinträchtigen. Im schlimmsten fall würden sie an Gewicht verlieren! Wenn es denn so sein sollte, dass diese Fische geklaut wurden, ist das natürlich nicht die feine art. Man kann solche Fische aber durchaus auch kaufen!



Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass bei so einer Fischdichte der Raum ausreichend ist. 

Wenn ich die ganze Sache mit einem Aquarium vergleich, gibt es immer eine gewisse Beckengröße, die nach Anzahl und Art der Fische aus gerichtet ist. Bei zu wenig Raum für eine Gruppe von Fischen, kommt es zu Revierkämpfen, die ganz schnell tödlich enden. 

Und nun soll es völlig in Ordnung sein, dass Karpfen in so einer großen Stückzahl und Gewicht auf so kleinen Raum gehalten werden ???

Das mag für einige Tage zur Überbrückung gehen, aber ich bezweifel mal ganz stark, dass es auf dauer gut für die Fische ist. Meiner Meinung nach leiden auch andere Weissfische darunter, wegen Futter und Platzmangel. Auch wenn ich kein Biologe bin, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die ganze Sache so ok. ist.


----------



## Arne1979 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Rückhaltebecken Hamburg Langenhorn*

50 Karpfen auf 50x80m
50x80m_ 4000m²
4000m² = 0,4Ha

Also der Angelverein in dem ich bin hat einen See von 260Hektar. Wenn auf 0,4 Hektar 50 Karpfen kommen müßten wir unseren See mit 32500 Karpfen besetzen#q


----------



## H.Senge (12. März 2014)

*AW: Rückhaltebecken Hamburg Langenhorn*

Kommt doch locker hin.     4000 / 50 = 80 m2 pro fisch..... Das ist nicht wirklich viel fisch.


----------



## punkarpfen (12. März 2014)

*AW: Rückhaltebecken Hamburg Langenhorn*

Solange die Pfütze eine ordentliche Tiefe hat, dann dürfte es keine Probleme geben. Es gibt viele (Koi)teiche mit einer weitaus größeren Fischdichte. Verhungern dürften die Karpfen nicht, weil die "Hunter" wohl reichlich füttern werden. 
Schwer zu überlisten sein, werden sie wohl nicht...


----------



## Arne1979 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Rückhaltebecken Hamburg Langenhorn*

"Kommt doch locker hin.     4000 / 50 = 80 m2 pro fisch..... Das ist nicht wirklich viel fisch."

80m² pro Karpfen, da kommen noch andere Fische (Brassen etc.) dazu.
Ich würde auch keinen Koiteich mit einem solchen See vergleichen. Im Koiteich werden die Fische extra gefüttert (täglich), werden die in diesem 50x80m See auch ausreichend versorgt?


----------



## JW. (12. März 2014)

*AW: Rückhaltebecken Hamburg Langenhorn*

bin montag sehr früh dort am rhb tangtstd. str.

noch jmd lust?


----------



## publicsvenemy (15. März 2014)

*AW: Rückhaltebecken Hamburg Langenhorn*

war gestern da! War sehr aufschlusseich erst kam ein Opi der von keinem Besatz wusste...dazu kam denn noch ein Herr der den Besatz als Quatsch abstempelte! (Dieser Herr soll allerdings für diesen Besatz der Hauptverantworliche sein) Dann kam noch ein Jungangler der mich unbedingt davon überzeugen wollte das dieser Teich, ich zitiere "TOT" sei! Dort sei mit keinem großen Fisch zu rechnen beteuerte er...er sitz nur manchmal "ne vietelstunde Abends" mit Kollegen dort auf Karpfen an weil es sich zeitlich nicht lohnen würde woanders Anzusitzen...! Nur Blöd das ich am Mittwoch schon einmal da war und ich mind. 15 bessere Karpfen an der Oberfläche gesehen habe...!Denn beschwerte er sich noch über meinen Kescher der ihm wohl zu klein ist...(was merkwürdig ist denn 5 minuten davor war ja seiner Aussage nach noch mit keinem großen Fisch zu rechnen xD)...Und zu guter Letzt beschwerte er sich noch über diese 
" Möchtegernkarpfenangler" die das auf dem Teich treibende Entenhaus mit ihrem Karpfenblei umgerissen hatten...womit er ja auch Recht hat! Nur das von einem zu hören der sich wohl mit Freunden einen Karpfenpuff geschaffen hat ist einfach nicht passend! Ich halte nicht von Geheimniskrämerei was Gewässer und Spots angeht, ich bin aber auch keiner der sofort alles ausplaudert... aber die Aktion geht garnicht meines Erachtens nach, sich Fische aus anderen Gewässern zusammen zu fangen um sich sein "Paradis" zu schaffen!...wenn das so überhaupt stimmt...ich hatte auch gehört das die Fische vielleicht auch aus dem Tierpark Hagenbeck kommen sollen...naja wie dem auch sei! In meinen Augen ist das auf lange Sicht Quälerei für die Fische! BTW: Man kann eine Koiteich nicht damit vergleichen...Koiteiche werden 1. meistens gefiltert und 2. welcher Koi muss sich sein Futter selber suchen? Was ich damit sagen will ist das ich kaum glaube das das Natürlich Futter für die Karpfen im RHB auf dauer reichen wird! Das wage ich doch sehr zu bezweifeln....
lg


----------



## Jonny1985 (15. März 2014)

*AW: Rückhaltebecken Hamburg Langenhorn*

Ich muss mich nun aber auch mal einschalten....Der benannte See ist eines meiner Kindheitsgewässrr, da ich in Langenhorn aufgewachsen bin. 

Die riesigen Karpfenrücken an der Oberfläche, gab es definitiv schon vor über 15 Jahren. Auch mächtige Brassen habe ich damals gesichtet bzw. einmal tot im Gebüsch gesehen.

Schon damals habe ich mich etwas gewundert, dass dort ab und zu Abends Angler mit sehr professioneller Karpfenausrüstung am Start waren. Wo die Karpfen herkommen? Keine Ahnung jedenfalls waren sie vor 15 Jahren auch schon da.

Wenn ich mich noch richtig entsinne, ist der See für seine geringe Größe recht tief im Gegensatz zu anderen RHB in der Umgebung.


----------



## Alster (15. März 2014)

*AW: Rückhaltebecken Hamburg Langenhorn*

Der Teich ist wohl kaum tiefer als 2,0 m. Was mich wundert das gleich ne ganze Horde Leute kommen, die anderen Anglern dort verzweifelt versuchen zu erklären, dass der Teich sowas von tot ist, schon lustig. Bin mal gespannt wie der Teich sich weiter entwickelt.


----------



## Alster (15. März 2014)

*AW: Rückhaltebecken Hamburg Langenhorn*



JW. schrieb:


> bin montag sehr früh dort am rhb tangtstd. str.
> 
> noch jmd lust?



Wenn ich es Zeitlich schaffe würde ich mal dazu stossen. Welche Zeit bist du da, Morgens Abens ?

Wenn ich es nicht schaffe, würde ich mich freuen, davon zu hören ob da was ging


----------



## phirania (15. März 2014)

*AW: Rückhaltebecken Hamburg Langenhorn*



Alster schrieb:


> Wenn ich es Zeitlich schaffe würde ich mal dazu stossen. Welche Zeit bist du da, Morgens Abens ?
> 
> Wenn ich es nicht schaffe, würde ich mich freuen, davon zu hören ob da was ging



Aber nicht zu fest Stoßen...


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. März 2014)

*AW: Rückhaltebecken Hamburg Langenhorn*

Moin
Ich wollte Morgen sowieso mal los Fotos machen vom Rückhaltebecken Langenhorn Weg Nr 414.
Wir haben ja 4Rückhaltebecken am Bornbach fängt ja am Flughafen an dann
Langenhorn Nord,Kiwittsmoor da sind sogar Zander drin,und der letzte Tangstedter Landstr.

mfg nobbi


----------



## Alster (20. März 2014)

*AW: Rückhaltebecken Hamburg Langenhorn*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich wollte Morgen sowieso mal los Fotos machen vom Rückhaltebecken Langenhorn Weg Nr 414.
> Wir haben ja 4Rückhaltebecken am Bornbach fängt ja am Flughafen an dann
> Langenhorn Nord,Kiwittsmoor da sind sogar Zander drin,und der letzte Tangstedter Landstr.
> ...



Warst mal los, wegen der Fotos ?

Hab gehört das bei den Themperaturen in Moment richtig was gehen soll Tangstedter Landstr.


----------



## olafjans (30. November 2014)

*AW: Rückhaltebecken Hamburg Langenhorn*

Wenn die dort Fische von weit über 30 Pfund  besetzt haben sind die jetzt garantiert unter 30. Der Tümpel ist einfach zu klein um ausreichend Nahrung für die Fische bei dem stock zu produzieren. Selbst wenn der oder die "Umsetzer" dazu füttern wird sich das nicht positiv auf das Gewicht der Fische auswirken. Sowas ist teuer und schwer zu kalkulieren. 
Des Weiteren ist wohl auch ein Problem, wenn nicht genug Nahrung zu Verfügung steht, dann werden die zwangsläufig auch bei Kochtopfanglern beissen, selbst wenn die keine Ahnung und schlechtes Tackle haben, die werden 1-2 Fische verlieren und dann mit ner 50er Hauptschnur wieder kommen und den ein oder anderen schon kriegen.
Ergo macht es 1. eigentlich wenig Sinn und 2. Wer will schon in so einer Pfütze bei einem stock von >30 Fischen angeln? Das ist ja wie im Gartenteich angeln. Das Argument, dass die Fische "gerettet" würden zieht wohl auch nicht, s.o. Kochtopfangler sind auch dort vertreten und einen harten Winter werden dort einige nicht überleben. Schade um die Fische. Aber...wenn Sie umgesetzt wurden, sind sie auch schon mal gefangen worden, soll heissen,, jeder Angler hat das REcht, einen maßigen Fisch abzuschlagen und zu essen. Also wären sie sowieso nicht mehr in dem Gewässer, aus dem sie eigentlich stammen ( wobei es sowieso fraglich ist, ob sie aus dem letzten Gewässer wirklich stammen, oder dort auch nur eingesetzt wurden).
Fazit: 
- Fische umsetzen ist ******** für den Fisch (in diesem konkreten Fall jedenfalls)
-deutsches Fischereigesetz ist ******** -
wer will kann ja da angeln -
-ich denke nicht, dass da 35+ rumschwimmen 
-wenn man "Carphunting" ernsthaft betreibt: wo ist das Problem einen 35+ zu fangen? In einem großen, schönen Gewässer, wo man auf 100m, oder mehr angelt und den Fisch auch drillen kann, statt ihn unter der Rutenspitze zu haken und gleich keschern kann?


----------



## Alster (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Rückhaltebecken Hamburg Langenhorn*

@Olafjans, genau das meine ich. die Fische haben dort garkeine Chance ihr Gewicht zu halten. Geschweige das die Fische dort überhaupt ne Chance haben normal zu leben.


----------

